# Electrones para curar tumores



## Andres Cuenca (Feb 12, 2015)

Una nueva técnica podría sustituir los rayos gamma para el tratamiento de ciertos tipos de cáncer.

Un grupo de investigadores ha llevado a cabo un estudio de viabilidad sobre el uso de una nueva técnica de cirugía oncológica radioguiada que utiliza la emisión β-, es decir, de electrones, en lugar de rayos gamma para el tratamiento de dos tipos de cáncer, el meningioma y el glioma de alto grado. Según publica un artículo de la revista The Journal of Nuclear Medicine, desde el punto de vista estadístico, la evaluación global de los ensayos ha proporcionado resultados positivos para una aplicación futura en ambos casos clínicos.

La cirugía radioguiada es una técnica basada en la localización de tumores residuales mediante un trazador radiactivo; el objetivo final es realizar una resección quirúrgica completa de los tejidos cancerígenos. Para ello, tras una primera intervención, se inyecta en el paciente un radiofármaco que se une preferentemente a las células todavía «enfermas», las cuales, tras metabolizarlo, pueden ser identificadas gracias a un dispositivo (sonda) capaz de detectar la emisión que ellas mismas producen.

Los métodos usados hoy en día recurren al uso de medicamentos que emiten rayos gamma, que puede atravesar tejidos de gran espesor. Sin embargo, si en las proximidades de los tejidos cancerígenos hay presencia de algún órgano sano capaz de producir gran cantidad de esta radiación, su señal «oscurecerá» cualquier otra procedente del tumor residual. Además, durante este tipo de intervenciones, los profesionales presentes en el quirófano también son sometidos a dosis notables de emisiones de altas energías. Estas limitaciones hacen que la cirugía radioguiada no sea aplicable a cualquier tipo de cáncer, como los de cerebro, riñones, vejiga e hígado, ni en el caso de pacientes muy jóvenes.

«Para superar dichos obstáculos, nuestro grupo de investigación propone utilizar un radiofármaco que emite radiación β- en lugar de rayos gama, debido al bajo poder de penetración de los electrones en comparación con los fotones», afirma Riccardo Faccini, de la Universidad La Sapienza de Roma y responsable del estudio. «De esta manera, evitamos que los órganos sanos sesguen la identificación de las células tumorales residuales y, al mismo tiempo, limitamos la radiactividad absorbida por el personal médico».

Faccini y sus colaboradores se han centrado hasta ahora en el desarrollo de una sonda capaz de detectar una cantidad de 0,1 mililitros de medicamento en un área con un radio de 2,55 milímetros. Además, mediante la simulación computacional de la sensibilidad del dispositivo y de imágenes de diagnóstico, también han evaluado la capacidad de los tejidos sanos adyacentes al tumor para metabolizar el radiofármaco. En el futuro prevén realizar ensayos en intervenciones quirúrgicas de casos de meningiomas.

Más información en The Journal of Nuclear Medicine

Fuente: Universidad La Sapienza


----------

